# LSI 9211 problem with hardware raid (unsupportable block size [random number])



## cedivad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm trying to install freebsd FreeBSD with this card, using it over a hardware RAID 1. This only happens with raided devices, it works using ubuntu.


```
# fdisk /dev/da24
(da24:umass-sim0:0:0:00): unsupportable block size 0 (this sometimes is zero, others a random number)
fdisk: can't open device... etc
```

I wanted to use hardware RAID for the OS partition to make things easier, but maybe *I* now should use software RAID even for the boot.

I'm confused.

What do you suggest me to do?

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

What size of harddrives?  If these are 2 TB or larger drives, you won't be able to use fdisk to partition them.  MBR partitioning (fdisk) has a 2 TB limit.


----------



## cedivad (Mar 9, 2012)

All of these are 120GB SSD drives. The size it's confirmed from ubuntu.


----------

